# 200+ yards target Rifle & Scope



## punches8591 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am looking to get a target rifle and would like to shoot 200+ yards. I don't hunt yet, but if I decide to later I will get a bigger rifle. I would like something with cheaper ammo so I am not breaking the bank to shoot every once in a while. I just started getting into shooting and I am still learning. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You REALLY need to be more specific because there are HUNDREDS of rifles that can shoot great groups at 200 yards, even with a non-Match ammo...


----------



## punches8591 (Nov 26, 2009)

The only thing that really matters to me is the cost for the caliber of the ammo and for the rifle/scope setup. For right now i am just looking to have some fun.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

rem 700 sps .308 with vortex viper for glass.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would recommend a Savage 10FP, either 223, or 308. Top it with a good set of rings and bases and a Nikon scope, Buckmasters are good, Monarch a bit better.

If your shooting is going to be off the bench then you'll want bag rests front and rear. All of my shooting is done from the ground, prone. I use a Harris swivel bipod and a small bag for the buttstock that I made myself.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i have a 4-14.5x40 buckmaster and it is a very good scope but after looking through the vortex and the cs you get with them i am in the process of switching everything over. Just waiting for the the new viper pts to come out. i am not a savage fan but will be the first to say they just plain shoot right out of the box and are a great price.


----------

